# Badminton racket restringing services



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Can anyone help me in guiding on this. Preferably in Dubai.
and also how much would i cost.

Thanks!


----------



## carlyle (Aug 18, 2014)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Can anyone help me in guiding on this. Preferably in Dubai.
> and also how much would i cost.
> 
> Thanks!


U should get this done at the Sun n Sand Sports outlets.


----------

